# Random spellbook generator?



## Mouseferatu (Jun 16, 2005)

I remember seeing small freeware programs for past editions that would generate random spellbooks at a click. You could customize them by class and level--possibly even by specialization, IIRC.

Is there any such thing available for 3.5? It would make my life just an incredible amount easier right now.

*Edit:* I've found one for 3E, and it's really nifty. Alas, it hasn't been updated to 3.5, and I really need this to be accurate to the current edition.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 16, 2005)

http://home.paonline.com/zaikoski/ak/TOOLS.HTM


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 16, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> http://home.paonline.com/zaikoski/ak/TOOLS.HTM




Unfortunately, that's not a 3.5 (or even 3E) utility. It's 2E material.

Appreciate the attempt, though.


----------



## MythosaAkira (Jun 17, 2005)

Someone on the TableSmith mailing list is working on a spellbook generator table for 3.5. I'm not sure where she's at with it but if you want I can send you her address.

(My e-mail address is "akira@", with mythosa.net in the usual spot...)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 17, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that's not a 3.5 (or even 3E) utility. It's 2E material.
> 
> Appreciate the attempt, though.



How about the one in the download area?  I have not looked at it in detail, it is a speadsheet format, more spell selection. 

http://www.enworld.org/downloads/fileinfo.php?id=244

but also found: 

http://thenexuscode.dyndns.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=9

This one MAY be what you are looking for: (scoll down the page)

http://jtevans.kilnar.com/rpg/dnd/tools/


----------

